# The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas



## vistana101 (Feb 18, 2015)

All these years later, an official announcement for WKORV-NN! 

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/2-18-15-Westin-Nanea-release.pdf


----------



## PamMo (Feb 18, 2015)

Woo-hoo!!! It's finally happening???? A photo of the blessing ceremony  www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2015/02/18/starwood-to-build-new-390-villa-time-share-resort.html  Who wants to bet on prices?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2015)

*Thanks for update*

Link to the old 2007 threads and Denise's page

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40002
http://www.denisetravels.com/newwkorvnnnanea.htm

I hope they change the plan for the three bedroom villas. I think most would prefer one bathroom for each bedroom.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2015)

Get ready for construction noise on north-side of WKORVN.
Guess they will have to tackle the 'smell'


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 18, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Get ready for construction noise on north-side of WKORVN.
> Guess they will have to tackle the 'smell'




I predict that my requests for a north view at WKORV-N will be honored this year. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2015)

I wouldn't mind owning those 1Bd OF, but overall I am not a proponent.  Already too crowded...

I predict a 1Bd OF (pre construction) at $78K...


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2015)

Whats the II code, I need to get my 2017 OGS started lol.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 19, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Whats the II code, I need to get my 2017 OGS started lol.



:rofl:

This was well-timed announcement following Starwood Vacation spinoff company press release for new publicly traded company. actually A good Amount of Development News recently, A Very Good Sign Of The Economy.

I Haven't Been To That Side Of Maui In 30+ Years. Hope Improvements To Road Infrastructure Is Also Planned.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 19, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> I Haven't Been To That Side Of Maui In 30+ Years. Hope Improvements To Road Infrastructure Is Also Planned.




West Maui has great roads that Are Paved and Even Have Street Lights.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## psfcfa (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow is right...I never thought it would happen.  Now I will definitely do the Owners thing when I go to WKORV next week!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Starwood to build new 390 villa timeshare resort on Maui*

I just finished reading this.  A new Hilton being built and now a new Starwoood plus a new Hyatt completed recently.  Are we going to be over-built like in FL or Las Vegas? 

My only question is how will the road support more traffic yet?


http://m.bizjournals.com/pacific/ne...blzvk9KTdZcFkWP6A081c7ad3&t=1424344914&r=full


----------



## Bob808 (Feb 19, 2015)

Great news for fans of SVN ! 

 ( And nice to have this news on a forum where so many forums are filled with posts from doubters.)


----------



## okwiater (Feb 19, 2015)

Does this announcement affect DeniseM's "timeshare goddess" status?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent news!  Maui is a great place to visit.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 19, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Does this announcement affect DeniseM's "timeshare goddess" status?



Alas, only mortal. 

Do you think we should consider timeshare salespeople as "The True Oracles" from now on? :hysterical: :rofl:  I'm curious to see the final, final resort/unit plans - I thought plans changed and the resort would only have dedicated 2 and 3BR units? I'm sure the price sheets will be eye-popping. Some of the 2BR's at the Hyatt Kaanapali were $120K+. I wonder if Nanea will be considered a completely separate resort, or will amenities be shared with WKORV and WKORVN? Will it be sold as "points" like Coral Vista? Will it require a higher level of points to stay there? Will WKORV and WKORVN get a boost in StarOptions, like WSJ got when they started selling the Coral Vista phase? SO many questions!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess Maui is just seeing Timeshares for the cash cows they are and their need for additional tax dollars tied to owners who are not voting residents has outweighed other objections they had to Starwood and other developers.


----------



## alotofgolf (Feb 19, 2015)

as an owner of 2 weeks there (north) I don't like this for construction/disruption reasons then 1k more people right there on the beach and walkway

solitude of this vacation will be a thing of the past

only upside...maybe resale values will climb dramatically if SVN prices or "points" the new units into the stratosphere


----------



## PamMo (Feb 19, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I guess Maui is just seeing Timeshares for the cash cows they are and their need for additional tax dollars tied to owners who are not voting residents has outweighed other objections they had to Starwood and other developers.



With Maui County needing more jobs and tax revenues, the generally improved economy, and developers knowing there are huge profits in sales - it's not too surprising that Hyatt, Hilton (www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217600) and Starwood have expanded on the island. That's a LOT of high end timeshare weeks.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 19, 2015)

It is interesting that all these about new resorts and the timeshare spin-off is coming at the same time that Starwood's CEO VanPaasschen is forced to resign.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2015)

alotofgolf said:


> only upside...maybe resale values will climb dramatically if SVN prices or "points" the new units into the stratosphere



I do believe that Starwood will increase the SOs required to exchange into ALL phases of WKORV/N.  I think it's long overdue and perfectly fair given the amount of $ owners pay in MFs each year.  Why should an owner who pays $1800 in MFs be allowed to exchange into a resort where the MFs are $2500-3000?  The disparity makes no sense and it's bottlenecking SVN.

Plus, there is a historical precedent for increasing SOs for resorts in active sales as they've done this at both WLR and WSJ.   

Assuming they do increase the SOs, I see them echoing WSJ's chart. The huge wrinkle in this plan is that Starwood coded Hawaii as platinum plus the entire year.  I don't think it'd be fair, or realistic, to increase SOs for a 2 bdrm above the 148,100 threshhold year round.  The only way around this would be to create seasons ex post facto, which would require awarding owners x SOs for exchanging OUT while requiring y SOs for exchanging IN. 

If they don't create seasons, I don't know how they can significantly increase the SOs for Hawaiian properties without pissing off other SVN owners and potentially harming sales for villas that couldn't reach that 176,700 threshhold even if they banked one year.    

It will definitely be interesting to see how they play their hand here. 

As far as increasing the resale value at WKORV/N, I don't know.  Certainly it should help sales to get more SOs in return for those high sky MFs, but that will be mollified significantly by the 33% increase in supply.  Prospective buyers might actually hold off on buying now to see if they can get in more easily, and far more cheaply, using SVN or II, than in buying there. 

And, of course, buyers tend to flock to the new and shiny.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 19, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> It is interesting that all these about new resorts and the timeshare spin-off is coming at the same time that Starwood's CEO VanPaasschen is forced to resign.



STARWOOD HOTELS & RESORTS MAKES CEO CHANGE

(Link to Starwood press releases page added for context; see 2/17/15 release.)


----------



## GregT (Feb 19, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I do believe that Starwood will increase the SOs required to exchange into ALL phases of WKORV/N.  I think it's long overdue and perfectly fair given the amount of $ owners pay in MFs each year.  Why should an owner who pays $1800 in MFs be allowed to exchange into a resort where the MFs are $2500-3000?  The disparity makes no sense and it's bottlenecking SVN.



I agree with this logic, but think the messiness of the seasons makes it a problem for them to implement.  Other systems (HGVC) have left the legacy properties point charts intact when they develop new timeshares on the same site and then use that as part of the sales pitch (buy Nanea and get 176,100 StarOptions/HomeOptions but you can use those to trade back into WKORV and get a 8-10 nights in an 2BR instead of 7 nights).

I think what Starwood might do is could premium value the views at Nanea as well, just as GrandIslander has done in HGVC.   Perhaps OF will be 196,900, OV will be 176,100 and IV will be 148,100 -- all for a 2BR.  and a 3BR might be 257,700.

Who knows -- pure speculation of course, but it seems plausible to me, based upon what recent market actions have been by competitors.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 19, 2015)

^ which leaves HRA somewhat stuck still paying $3k MF for 148k points and unable to trade into the like Unit in HI just like that cannot I to WSJ now. 

Also a mismatch between HI islands. Though demand can be argued for that.


----------



## GregT (Feb 19, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> ^ which leaves HRA somewhat stuck still paying $3k MF for 148k points and unable to trade into the like Unit in HI just like that cannot I to WSJ now.
> 
> Also a mismatch between HI islands. Though demand can be argued for that.



Well, if they went with a points like I suggested, where only Nanea changes, then you could still trade into WKORV or WKORV-N.

And HGVC did this to their HHV owners when they developed KingsLand.  With my 9,600 points, I was below the lowest pointed 2BR at KL.

We will see what they do -- timeshare developers don't seem to care that much on the impact to the existing owner...

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

It will be really interesting to find out how Starwood managed to comply with Maui's requirement that the resort be completely self-sufficient, OR, if Maui changed the requirement.  

The was the big sticking point with going forward with this resort, so I'm really curious.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> ...Guess they will have to tackle the 'smell'


So, I looked at the map Denise posted years back, and it looks like there is a sewage treatment plant right next to the resort. Is that correct? Just how bad *is* "the smell"?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

JudyS said:


> So, I looked at the map Denise posted years back, and it looks like there is a sewage treatment plant right next to the resort. Is that correct? Just how bad *is* "the smell"?



WKORV and WKORV-N are lots 1 & 2, the new phase is Lot 3, and Honua Kai is on lot 4, so the sewage plant is actually across the highway, and up the road a bit.   

The short answer is that it depends on the wind, the weather, and what cycle the sewage plant is in.  But most of the time there is no smell.


----------



## alotofgolf (Feb 19, 2015)

We will see what they do -- timeshare developers don't seem to care that much on the impact to the existing owner...


and that is =the basis of my earlier post

not saying I oppose the development of the property BUT how they treat current owners could be the thing that inspires sales for all their resorts -or- casts a negative light so brightly that it impedes sales at the new place(s)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a satellite photo.  The footprint for phase 3 is right in the middle of the picture, below Honua Kai.  Note the green belt below that - it should provide something of a buffer during construction, and that green belt can't be built upon.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

alotofgolf said:


> We will see what they do -- timeshare developers don't seem to care that much on the impact to the existing owner...
> 
> 
> and that is =the basis of my earlier post
> ...



Of course they don't care - Starwood is all about the bottom line. I went to the annual board meeting at WKORV, when WKROV-N was announced and there were a lot of questions about the impact of the new phase on WKORV  owners.  Starwood completely brushed it off.  When questions were directed to the current mgr. at WKORV, he basically shrugged and said, "not my problem."

Most developer sales will be via the fresh meat that they churn through the sales presentations at the resort.  How current owners feel about phase 3 will have zero impact on sales.


----------



## alotofgolf (Feb 19, 2015)

understand what you are saying Denise but I think this may be different

they are a stand alone company with 6 (5 original announcement and now Maui) new places to sell...existing owners are the first "rich" pool of customers to tap and negative press can impact sales at all the new places

call me naïve, but I think they'll be sensitive to this

ie: new coke, turbo tax, etc....all had big installed bases and they had to backtrack and do right to the current customers


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

alotofgolf said:


> understand what you are saying Denise but I think this may be different
> 
> they are a stand alone company with 6 (5 original announcement and now Maui) new places to sell...existing owners are the first "rich" pool of customers to tap and negative press can impact sales at all the new places
> 
> ...



What negative press?  A few rumblings from WKORV/WKORVN owners who don't want the expansion?   Starwood will pacify them by spinning it as a great new opportunity, and that will be the end of it.  It won't make any difference at all.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It will be really interesting to find out how Starwood managed to comply with Maui's requirement that the resort be completely self-sufficient, OR, if Maui changed the requirement.
> 
> The was the big sticking point with going forward with this resort, so I'm really curious.


Reminds me of the part in H2G2 with the fragile planet. 
Weighed on entry and exit to eensure planet remained in balance. 
My guess would be other projects to contribute to balance.

Link to explain this random thought. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Places_in_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy

*

Bethselamin[edit]

Bethselamin is a fabulously beautiful planet which attracts billions of tourists each year. Unsurprisingly, cumulative erosion is a serious concern of the local authorities. Their solution is to calculate the net imbalance between the amount of matter eaten and the amount subsequently excreted by each visitor, and remove the weight difference through amputative surgery. Thus it is vitally important to get a receipt after every trip to the lavatory while on the planet.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 19, 2015)

The issue with the water treatment plant isn't _just_ the smell. It also discharges 3-5 million gallons of treated water into injection wells every day, which leak from submarine springs under the coral reef off Kahekili Beach Park (among other sites - but dye studies have shown highest concentration of nitrogen, phosphorus, and bacteria in front of WKORV/WKORVN  http://mauinow.com/2013/07/24/wastewater-from-injection-well-traced-to-kahekili-beach/ or full study here http://earthjustice.org/sites/default/files/Lahaina-Tracer-Dye-Study.pdf).  

A federal court just ruled against Maui County again, for the second time in less than a year, for violating the Clean Water Act and penalties have now exceeded $100 million. Mayor Arakawa has stated the county won't have to pay the fines, because they have permits to inject the treated wastewater into the wells.  County officials want resorts to use it for irrigation which would mitigate the fines, but laying pipes is expensive. The money will have to come from somewhere, and county coffers aren't exactly overflowing with excess funds. With the treatment plant so close to Nanea, maybe part of the sustainability requirements will be met by using the water to keep the landscape lush?


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 19, 2015)

GregT said:


> Well, if they went with a points like I suggested, where only Nanea changes, then you could still trade into WKORV or WKORV-N.
> 
> And HGVC did this to their HHV owners when they developed KingsLand.  With my 9,600 points, I was below the lowest pointed 2BR at KL.
> 
> ...


Additionally I believe this will be one two and three beds. No lock off so 
81k 129,800 and 196,900 on current math.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, Denise.

Unfortunately, I think you are correct that Starwood won't care about the impact on current owners.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 19, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Additionally I believe this will be one two and three beds. No lock off so
> 81k 129,800 and 196,900 on current math.




I hope you're correct, and this is what I also think is reasonable. Even so, I could see them charging 148,100 for a dedicated 2-bed so that all 2-bed units in Hawaii are the same value (which is what they charge for the dedicated 2-bed at Sheraton Steamboat).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree with Ken. I don't see why the number of Staroptions for WNOV should be different than for a similar size unit at WKORV/WKORV-N. At those properties a 1BR is 81,000 Staroptions and a 2BR 148,100. 

Henry


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 19, 2015)

+1 on what PamMo posted - Jarta was all over this.
There is a lot to learn from the historic posts on these topics.

That 'green belt' is for water drainage - and where the sewage runs during/after big storms.
For anyone that has snorkled the reef in front of WKORV/N it dies at the north border of WKORVN - this is from the runoff that flows in the natural drainage of the green belt.  The reef stops, and then nothing to see UW anywhere north of there until Napili - both HL and WKORVNN have nothing cool to snorkel in front of their resorts (but better surfing and wind surfing north of there) - of course great sunset views.

Beach closed after big storm





As to the 'smell' - perhaps just bad luck on my part, but when we have strolled north - at north part of WKORVN - more times than not there is a noticeable sewage odor (beta-mercap)

Caveat Emptor
YMMV


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> ^ which leaves HRA somewhat stuck still paying $3k MF for 148k points and unable to trade into the like Unit in HI just like that cannot I to WSJ now.
> 
> Also a mismatch between HI islands. Though demand can be argued for that.



I would certainly support HRA's points being adjusted upward.  For what that's worth, which is about 25 SOs. 

WPORV is the odd duck here.  While its MFs are some of the highest in the timeshare industry, the demand is relatively low. So I think it would suffer even more if they raised the SOs.  Once again, I think that implementing seasons ex post facto might be a solution, even though I hate muddying the waters.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 19, 2015)

Maui truly is a high season almost year round. The weather certainly cooperates. There's no Hurricane season, or colder weather at certain times. Demand during Christmas and early in the year is pretty high, as is the summer. There is some decline in the fall, and between Easter and June. However, from a "season" (weather) perspective, there is no time of the year you can't go, or where you would risk having significant bad weather.

WPORV is a little different, since there is a little more change between summer and winter, but still, it is mostly accessible year round.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 19, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I would certainly support HRA's points being adjusted upward.  For what that's worth, which is about 25 SOs.
> 
> WPORV is the odd duck here.  While its MFs are some of the highest in the timeshare industry, the demand is relatively low. So I think it would suffer even more if they raised the SOs.  Once again, I think that implementing seasons ex post facto might be a solution, even though I hate muddying the waters.


Season's ex post is pretty impossible without the required HOA votes.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 19, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Season's ex post is pretty impossible without the required HOA votes.




Yeah, it's a really far fetched notion to change season definitions. I'd also be surprised to find lots of StarOptions value changes beyond what has already been announced at other resorts, which was primarily done (from what I understand) to make them more in line with the rest of the "club". 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 19, 2015)

Perhaps, as YYJMSP briefly alluded to in another thread, Starwood vacation spinoff company will create a Westin brand trust after Sheraton trust gets going.  Maybe put the non-mandatory Westin resorts in trust, e.g. WMH Mission Hills, WDW Desert Willow, future Los Cabos and Cancun conversions, WPORV ...maybe Nanea too??  Unless of course Starwood thinks they could sell Nanea individually for a lot more.

btw, I believe getting TO Lahaina from Wailuku/Kahului & other points south & east, could still be a bottle-neck around that mtn(volcano slope) just after Maalaea.  I guess not much Maui country transportation dept can do about that...

It's funny that within 40+ years the west sides of Maui, Big Island & Oahu even have become very desirable tourist areas.  A few hundred years ago the ancient Hawaiians considered these dry, warm western sides a kind of 'no-man's land', especially Kona.  When I was growing up in Honolulu,  these were sleepy, country small town areas, except maybe Lahaina.  

In my grandparents' & parents' days, the cash crops on Maui, Kauai and Lanai were sugar cane and pineapple.  Now it's tourism.  These islands don't have government, military or higher education revenue sources to bring in tax dollars.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Season's ex post is pretty impossible without the required HOA votes.



In another thread, "gold select" season owners at SVV/R reported that they were notified from Starwood that their week had been permanently upgraded to platinum season, and the entire gold select season has been done away with.  So it is apparently possible to change seasons without HOA votes, at least for upgrades.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222385

However, I'm not actually suggesting that Starwood would try to change seasons for OWNERS of WKORV/WPORV now. Since the entire year is platinum plus, that'd be a pointless exercise anyway.  No, I'm suggesting that they might overlay seasons into the SO chart for folks exchanging IN, IOW charging exchangers 176,700 SOs for Jan/Feb/Mar exchanges and 148,100 for Oct/Nov/early Dec exchanges.  (Owners exchanging OUT would all have to be given 176,700 SOs, of course.)

The only reason I'd even suggest overlaying seasons now is because I'm convinced that an increase in SOs for WKORV is extremely likely now that they are going ahead with Nanea. (Feel free to disagree with me.)  And IF they do this, they risk a huge backlash from other SVNers, the vast majority of whom bought under the 67,100/81,000/148,100 SO chart. 

It's one thing to increase SOs to 176,700 in platinum + season at a resort like WSJ, which has 3 seasons, because an exchange is still attainable for most owners, albeit in shoulder/low season. It'd be quite another to do this at a resort that has 1 season year round, and you've just priced the most popular resort out of range for a huge percentage of your owners.  And note I wouldn't have dreamt that they'd increase the SOs to 176,700 at WKORV absent the WSJ increase.  I never thought I'd see a 2 bdrm in platinum season be priced above 148,100.  Now I believe that 176,700 is going to be the new norm for the upper tier resorts, and the others (WKV, WMH, WLR) will be left at the lower rate.  It's a roundabout way of resetting the SO chart to be more in line with supply/demand. 

Anywho, that is my latest stream of consciousness. I actually look forward to seeing what they're going to do.  If they leave it at 148,100 SOs, that works for me, but it would leave me even more confused as to why they singled out WSJ.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 20, 2015)

I think SVN will count on folks banking their SOs to be able to book at increased SOs at the premium resorts.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 20, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Perhaps, as YYJMSP briefly alluded to in another thread, Starwood vacation spinoff company will create a Westin brand trust after Sheraton trust gets going.



Pure speculation on my part -- but it would make sense to me for SVO to make a Sheraton trust and a Westin trust.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 20, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> In another thread, "gold select" season owners at SVV/R reported that they were notified from Starwood that their week had been permanently upgraded to platinum season, and the entire gold select season has been done away with.  So it is apparently possible to change seasons without HOA votes, at least for upgrades.



There is no "gold select season owner" at SVR -- you owned Platinum or Gold Plus.

Gold Select refers to the single internal blended redemption rate for SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's.  Non-SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's used the Platinum or Gold Plus redemption rates.

Did it actually say the season had been changed, or just that the SO's associated with their existing season had been changed?

The email I got just said I was getting more SO's, nothing about a change in seasons.  But my units were already Platinum season, so perhaps I got a different email than those owning Gold Plus season...


----------



## okwiater (Feb 20, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> There is no "gold select season owner" at SVR -- you owned Platinum or Gold Plus.
> 
> Gold Select refers to the single internal blended redemption rate for SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's. Non-SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's used the Platinum or Gold Plus redemption rates.
> 
> ...


 
^^ This is correct. Starwood can change points values assigned to your ownership, because that's governed by the SVN rules, not your deed. People's ownerships and usage rights didn't change at all with the announcements. Only the odd "Gold Select" designation was done away with.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> There is no "gold select season owner" at SVR -- you owned Platinum or Gold Plus.
> 
> Gold Select refers to the single internal blended redemption rate for SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's.  Non-SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's used the Platinum or Gold Plus redemption rates.
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, thanks for the clarification.   I thought Gold Select was the name of the season.  In any event, I wasn't suggesting changing seasons for WKORV owners anyway, because Starwood cannot mess with deeded rights.  Rather I was hoping that they'd overlay seasons for SVNers exchanging in, so that owners could still book a villa with 148,100 SOs.  Overlaying seasons would muddy the waters, which I hate, but it'd be easier to stomach than raising the entire resort out of price range of so many SVNers.

Since Nanea isn't scheduled to open for 2 years, I wonder when they'll start actively selling it?  It'll be nice to have actual information in front of us so that we can plan accordingly.


----------



## topdog (Feb 20, 2015)

*Noise issue during construction?*

We are looking forward to an exchange into WKORVN for a week beginning August 28.  First time in that area in 25 years.  Any guess on how bad the construction noise might be in the unit or on the beach?  

Am I correct to infer that the snorkeling there is not that great?  I'm new to snorkeling and got spoiled when I saw a turtle in Wailea last year.  Leave the snorkel at home and enjoy other things?


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 20, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Since Nanea isn't scheduled to open for 2 years, I wonder when they'll start actively selling it?  It'll be nice to have actual information in front of us so that we can plan accordingly.



I would suspect one year in advance of occupancy.  That's how they were/are controlling inventory at WDW during construction.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 20, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> There is no "gold select season owner" at SVR -- you owned Platinum or Gold Plus.
> 
> Gold Select refers to the single internal blended redemption rate for SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's.  Non-SVR owners booking at SVR with SO's used the Platinum or Gold Plus redemption rates.
> 
> ...



Gold Select is II's designation for SVR 1-52 blended weeks for the phases that are fixed/float.  However in SVN, I have never seen a "Gold Select" listed against my SVR week.  I believe it was listed as "Flex".

This was the announcement for bumping the 90K SOs for 2BR LO to 95.7K SOs: As a result of your new StarOptions value, the Gold Select season is no longer applicable. You will now be able to reserve a seven-night stay in Platinum season in the villa type you own.

This "blended" SOs of 90K bump to 95.7K applies to all 2BR LO weeks, regardless of what the fixed week is.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 20, 2015)

topdog said:


> We are looking forward to an exchange into WKORVN for a week beginning August 28.  First time in that area in 25 years.  Any guess on how bad the construction noise might be in the unit or on the beach?



I would not expect any major noise issues from WNOV at WKORV-N. They are fairly far apart. I stayed at WKORV in building 2 when building 3 was being built, and noise was not a problem. They are pretty good about this, and these properties have some distance between them.



> Am I correct to infer that the snorkeling there is not that great?  I'm new to snorkeling and got spoiled when I saw a turtle in Wailea last year.  Leave the snorkel at home and enjoy other things?



The snorkeling in front of WKORV and WKORV-N is very nice. Do bring your snorkel. We see turtles regularly, and there is a lot of life on the reef. The comment above was about the area between WKORV-N and WNOV. Where you will be staying, snorkeling is great.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 20, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> I would suspect one year in advance of occupancy.  That's how they were/are controlling inventory at WDW during construction.




I suspect that may be more due to their failure with WMH North since they starting selling a right to buy for $1000 before receiving legal/local/State/whatever approval to actually build and then ran into problems. I don't recall all the details but have them somewhere since I actually bought one of those options to buy and then had about a year to convince myself out of it (and did receive a full refund). I doubt their sales organization wanted to sell something without full approval again. The new Maui property may be different, especially since they've already started working on the building...they may start selling sooner than you think, and offer some alternative use package for the first year or so, or just a better price...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## topdog (Feb 20, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> I would not expect any major noise issues from WNOV at WKORV-N. They are fairly far apart. I stayed at WKORV in building 2 when building 3 was being built, and noise was not a problem. They are pretty good about this, and these properties have some distance between them.
> 
> 
> 
> The snorkeling in front of WKORV and WKORV-N is very nice. Do bring your snorkel. We see turtles regularly, and there is a lot of life on the reef. The comment above was about the area between WKORV-N and WNOV. Where you will be staying, snorkeling is great.



Thank you, I feel greatly relieved.  :whoopie:


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 20, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> However, I'm not actually suggesting that Starwood would try to change seasons for OWNERS of WKORV/WPORV now. Since the entire year is platinum plus, that'd be a pointless exercise anyway.  No, I'm suggesting that they might overlay seasons into the SO chart for folks exchanging IN, IOW charging exchangers 176,700 SOs for Jan/Feb/Mar exchanges and 148,100 for Oct/Nov/early Dec exchanges.  (Owners exchanging OUT would all have to be given 176,700 SOs, of course.)
> 
> The only reason I'd even suggest overlaying seasons now is because I'm convinced that an increase in SOs for WKORV is extremely likely now that they are going ahead with Nanea. (Feel free to disagree with me.)  And IF they do this, they risk a huge backlash from other SVNers, the vast majority of whom bought under the 67,100/81,000/148,100 SO chart.
> 
> ...



The following is absolute conjecture of mine with no concrete facts to back it up: One resort does not a trend make. I think they singled out WSJ because 1) it is literally the smallest number of units for an ultra premium resort and 2) very few exchanges were available precisely because they had set the staroptions too low and given the high MF, no one in their right mind would release their WSJ unit for less time / smaller size unit elsewhere using staroptions. The SO bump addresses that disparity and provides incentive for WSJ owners to try someplace new. However, at that same time, they really wanted to make WSJ available to their 3,4, and 5* elite before the "normal 148,100 so owner", and therefore put those units just outside their reach unless they decide to bank, whereas the elite owner waltzes right into WSJ with no problem. 

I really don't see them adjusting elsewhere, in my personal opinion. I have only used staroptions twice, once was to get into WSJ and the other to go to HRA. HRA had plenty of availability, WSJ was slightly more difficult. So I would be very surprised if the Nanea had higher staroptions. 



YYJMSP said:


> Pure speculation on my part -- but it would make sense to me for SVO to make a Sheraton trust and a Westin trust.



Ok, my turn for pure speculation. For the most part, I do think that they will eventually create a Westin style trust. If you look at the SO chart, the remaining resorts already not named in the "five resorts placed in the Sheraton trust" are all 148,100 and higher, if I'm not mistaken. I think you will eventually see a trust with those remaining resorts,but perhaps with only the voluntary resorts in it. The Mandatory ones will probably not be part of that since they have resale value.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 20, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> . . . .
> 
> Ok, my turn for pure speculation. For the most part, *I do think that they will eventually create a Westin style trust*. If you look at the SO chart, the remaining resorts already not named in the "five resorts placed in the Sheraton trust" are all 148,100 and higher, if I'm not mistaken. I think you will eventually see a trust with those remaining resorts,but perhaps with only the voluntary resorts in it. The Mandatory ones will probably not be part of that since they have resale value.



They don't need to.  If Starwood wanted, it could allow resale owners of voluntary Westin resorts into SVN which already has most of the functionality of a trust for exchange purposes.  Starwood could make this offer on a one-time basis, on an ongoing basis, limit it to the current owner, or even make the newly-acquired SVN rights transferable (in effect, making the unit the equivalent of a mandatory resort unit).  Of course, Starwood could charge for the privilege as does Marriott.  

It strikes me that many WMH, WPORV, WLR and other resort owners would pay a lot for this "enhancement" and it would be pure profit to the new Starwood spin-off company.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 20, 2015)

sptung said:


> Gold Select is II's designation for SVR 1-52 blended weeks for the phases that are fixed/float.  However in SVN, I have never seen a "Gold Select" listed against my SVR week.  I believe it was listed as "Flex".



There were two different SO charts for SVR (see attached for the internal one).  This is like the overlay that someone suggested for WKORV/N...

Gold Select was the internal SVN season name given to SVR owners wanting to book SVR outside of their Home Resort period.

If you owned SVR you could book within your season (Platinum or Gold Plus) by the week, or outside your season at the blended internal Gold Select SO rate.  Platinum owners had to pay more than the Gold Plus rate to book in Gold Plus season, while Gold Plus owners paid less than the Platinum rate to book in Platinum season.

If you didn't own SVR you booked at the Platinum or Gold Plus SO rate.  The problem there was that SVR Platinum season owners were paying more SO's (76000 SO's for a 2BR) to book a Gold Plus season week than non-SVR owners (67100 SO's for a 2BR).  This has been fixed by getting rid of the Gold Select internal season.

The units have always remained Platinum (Prime) and Gold Plus (High) season.

The adjustment in SO's was something else, likely to equalize SVR with the other Sheraton trust properties?

This is all changes in the SVN club layer...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 20, 2015)

topdog said:


> Thank you, I feel greatly relieved.  :whoopie:



The snorkleing in front of WKORV and WKORVN is great - a good-size reef extends from the public beach next (south) of WKORV to the north boundary of WKORVN - you can see it on Google maps and Google earth. 

I have 1000s of UW photos and 100s of UW video of all sorts of sea life.

as such…











Hello! this guy was about 5ft long


----------



## triangulum33 (Feb 21, 2015)

alotofgolf said:


> as an owner of 2 weeks there (north) I don't like this for construction/disruption reasons then 1k more people right there on the beach and walkway
> 
> solitude of this vacation will be a thing of the past
> 
> only upside...maybe resale values will climb dramatically if SVN prices or "points" the new units into the stratosphere



I tend to agree.  I worry about the beach being busy.


----------



## GregT (Feb 21, 2015)

David, those are great pics....thanks for posting them!


----------



## topdog (Feb 21, 2015)

David,

Thanks for the photos!

Packing List:

Maui Jim sunglasses - check
Snorkel and Mask - check


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 21, 2015)

triangulum33 said:


> I tend to agree.  I worry about the beach being busy.




It's a large beach. If you require 20 ft between yourself and another then you might have a problem, but otherwise I doubt this will be an issue for any except those who desire solitude. Let's not forget that there will be another public park in the green space between WKORV-N and the new resort, and while that will bring local visitors (similar to the public access south of WKORV) I suspect there will not be an issue with the beach.

This beach area will still have significantly less rooms than at  the Whaler's Village area hotels, which I would agree is too congested.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 21, 2015)

David, thanks for posting your pictures. I will need to snorkel there when we are on Maui in April. The weather didn't cooperate the last time we were there.

Mike


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 21, 2015)

mjm1 said:


> David, thanks for posting your pictures. I will need to snorkel there when we are on Maui in April. The weather didn't cooperate the last time we were there.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Morning hours usually offers better snorkeling near WKORV, as the water is calmer, etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 22, 2015)

From mid-Sept 2014
our daily spot (morning set-up i shade) in front of B2 - blue umbrella [BlackRock in distance]
shot from walkway beach stairs between WKORV (B2) and WKORVN (B5)





Our spot mid-afternoon (typical cloud cover over Lanai)
no one is standing barefoot on that hot sand for more than a few seconds





Robin checking out Rays in above photo





Tangs!


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 22, 2015)

A new resort.....finally......sort of.


Good news for West Coasters!


----------



## SDKath (Feb 27, 2015)

tomandrobin said:


> A new resort.....finally......sort of.
> 
> 
> Good news for West Coasters!



I'm excited!


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 14, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> The snorkleing in front of WKORV and WKORVN is great - a good-size reef extends from the public beach next (south) of WKORV to the north boundary of WKORVN - you can see it on Google maps and Google earth.




I wonder if that is "Hank the Tank".  He usually hangs out a Black Rock (near the Sheraton)...  He's friggin' huge...    

I saw him in the water and he looked the same.  Course, I couldn't tell one turtle from another.  But he seemed to be the only giant one.  He's been there forever.  Sea Turtles live a very long time.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2016)

This was a moderately sized turtle - probably not Hank.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 17, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> This was a moderately sized turtle - probably not Hank.



Hank hangs around Black Rock.  Make sure you go there and see him....  I think he's like 90 years old or something.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Meanwhile, waiting for Nanea to be finished. Opens in May next year?   

I have a 1 bedroom, but so far, haven't seen one availability for it...  I read somewhere there were 52 of them.  Lots of 2 bedrooms though (but I don't have enough points or really need a two bedroom).  

Planning on going there in 2018...  but might be tempted if there was any availability....  nice, new resort. Looks lovely.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 16, 2017)

I am presently at WPORV and the folks in the "ocean front" studio next to me are Nanea owners. They said they were told that they have a priority for existing units at the WKORVs until their resort opens but were given this studio as the WKORVs were full. Hmmmm-priority?  Look forward to talking to them further.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm guessing that a sales person told them this, and they have nothing in writing...


----------



## farsighted99 (May 7, 2018)

Finally going to Nanea ...  in a couple of weeks.  Got a call from the concierge and am really looking forward to being on that beach...


----------

